# Training



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

I was just curious if anyone is taking any training classes with the current political climate. I have a week long class coming up next week. I am sure it will be great (outside of the cold temps). I just hate shooting ammo that might take me awhile to stock back up on. I may be a gamble in some eyes, but training has always been something that I feel is necessary if you are taking on the responsibility of carrying a firearm....


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

No need to shoot to train and also no need to take a class both will only get you so far. While learning new techniques is great, most of them are available online, practicing your draw and aim at home is very effective.

Its like anything else, practice makes perfect. Admittedly I don't practice my draw as much as I should, but I do make the effort! Youtube some techniques, get knowledge for free and spend the money you save on hi-cap magazines and ammunition.

Im like you, I cant be shooting ammo much since bullets are expensive,


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Dry practice is good, I do a lot of it. This is a student and instructor course. So I have to shoot, which I do not mind. Its the fact that everyone has made a run on guns and ammo. Making it hard to find the rounds needed for the class. Its not a really high round count, but enough to hurt if you know what I mean. As far as training is concerned IMO you still need to shoot your gun. Dry fire and sims can only go so far..


----------



## jakeleinen1 (Jul 20, 2011)

Harryball said:


> Dry fire and sims can only go so far..


Oh for sure, shooting for practice is always ideal, i was just recommending some alternatives that are almost just as good


----------



## norsmis (Dec 24, 2012)

I am all for training but I come from a military background where we train until it becomes 2nd nature. I am a true believer in muscle memory and although dry firing does help, actually firing the weapon you will be using a must. I know its hard to get your hands on ammo right now (almsot impossible in the communist state of Illinois!) but if you plan to be proficient, you need to fire in my opinion.


----------



## meshugunner (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree. Dry fire is very useful but you need to shoot a_ lot_. I reload for this reason. If you reload and cast your own bullets, you can crank out ammo for less than 10c per round. The equipment is a significant investment but if you shoot a lot, it pays for itself very quickly. Also you are less affected by these surges of panic buying.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

1st day went well. It was cold (-0 wind chill) but doable. We spent 2 1/2 hours shooting yesterday. It was so cold that when the mags hit the ground they froze to the ground. The drill kept us kind of warm, but hands a feet were an issue. For those that live in a cold climate I would recommend training in the cold. You can really see how it effects everything pertaining to the draw, shooting and moving...I will update as it goes on...Today is -3 actual....


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

I'm about to take an advanced pistol course. Class requires 300 rnds. Lucky for me my father-in-law gifted me a bunch of boxes of old but good 9mm ammo. But I am worried about acquiring more after this class.
I feel things should pick up in few months.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Demonio said:


> I'm about to take an advanced pistol course. Class requires 300 rnds. Lucky for me my father-in-law gifted me a bunch of boxes of old but good 9mm ammo. But I am worried about acquiring more after this class.
> I feel things should pick up in few months.


Enjoy the class, 300 Rnds will go fast, if you can, I would recommend an additional 100 Rnds. Some instructors will have you run the gun more than others....

I just finished up my class today. It was a long 3 days, but was well worth it. The cold made it really hard, but we pushed thru. Total round count was about 500 for the three days. Not a lot, but enough to get the drills done. It was -15 wind chill the second day of class, and we were out in it for a little over 2 hours. My bottom lip split and my fingers we numb for hours. Not fun at all, but a good learning experience on the effects of really cold weather....


----------



## Demonio (Feb 5, 2012)

Sounds like great training. You never know what harsh conditions will present themselves when it comes to self defense.
Yeah I plan on taking additional ammo just in case. I always do.


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

Demonio said:


> Sounds like great training. You never know what harsh conditions will present themselves when it comes to self defense.
> Yeah I plan on taking additional ammo just in case. I always do.


Nice...Dont forget to post your AAR (After action report) when you are done.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

jakeleinen1 said:


> No need to shoot to train and also no need to take a class both will only get you so far. While learning new techniques is great, most of them are available online, practicing your draw and aim at home is very effective.
> 
> I disagree...
> 
> ...


----------



## Harryball (Oct 10, 2012)

TAPnRACK said:


> jakeleinen1 said:
> 
> 
> > No need to shoot to train and also no need to take a class both will only get you so far. While learning new techniques is great, most of them are available online, practicing your draw and aim at home is very effective.
> ...


----------



## meshugunner (Jan 3, 2013)

jakeleinen1 said:


> No need to shoot to train and also no need to take a class both will only get you so far. While learning new techniques is great, most of them are available online, practicing your draw and aim at home is very effective.


I've just started taking a class locally. It's a beginner class aimed at preparing people for basic defensive carry and obtaining a CCW permit. I've been practising seriously on my own for a year and already have the permit but figured this would be good as a sanity check to make sure that I was doing things right. After the first lesson I realized I had learned a great deal on my own and much of it was plain wrong. In a few hours of class time, I made more progress than I would have with months of self training.

Practising on your own can be very valuable but it should be coupled with some expert instruction.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

jakeleinen1 said:


> No need to shoot to train and also no need to take a class both will only get you so far. While learning new techniques is great, most of them are available online, practicing your draw and aim at home is very effective.
> 
> Its like anything else, practice makes perfect. Admittedly I don't practice my draw as much as I should, but I do make the effort! Youtube some techniques, get knowledge for free and spend the money you save on hi-cap magazines and ammunition.
> 
> Im like you, I cant be shooting ammo much since bullets are expensive,


Remind me to never to refer anyone to whatever class you took to get your carry permit, they obviuously did a lousy job.


----------

